# Recent Range Reviews on the web



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

The following are 2 reviews I came across last night on the internet. I copied these to our forum for our customers to read and leave comments, please read mine. Please feel free to leave whatever comments you would like, keep it clean. 
Thanks 
Kenny



> "Calibers indoor gun range"
> 
> IDRIS E., Sunday, January 23, 2011
> This review is for: Calibers Indoor Gun Range
> ...


"2 sides to every story"
This doctor and his guests were asked to watch the 10 minute safety video. Some how they were done after only 3. When asked to continue watching, they said it was over. It was then explained to them again, that it runs on a continuous loop, and when it overlaps, your done. The female had a few words to say under her breath, the doctor stated, that was not the way it was explained to him, and the other male decided to leave the building. Then the "old man" told him " I am not about to lose my business for people not wanting to watch the video" the doctor replied "we don't need to hear all that". He then walked into the classroom to watch the safety video in its entirety. The female then left the building. As I observed the doctor on closed circuit surveillance, he was deliberately not watching the video. I then asked him to leave, he said he wanted to talk to the "old man". I got the "old man" and they talked for several minutes and shook hands. The doctor said he understood and that it was just a misunderstanding. He also stated he would like watch the safety video with the female so they could shoot. The female then reenters Calibers and decides to start raising her voice at the "old man". The "old man" then asked both of them to leave the premises.

If someone that completed medical school, can't understand the importance of a firearm safety video, there is something wrong. And for the race thing, we don't give a damn if your purple, as long as you watch our 10 minute video and don't bring an attitude because the "Old Man" done brought his.

thanks for the post doc,
Red bearded fellow, pompous jerk, and the Old Man



> "Arrogant"
> 
> *Guest, Sunday, December 05, 2010
> This review is for: Calibers Indoor Gun Range
> ...


"Role Model"
"Guest" entered Calibers with his two grown kids at 10am on December 4th 2010. He was asked to watch a 10 minute safety video that covers range rules and safety instructions, this is mandatory for all members and guests of Calibers. He immediately got an attitude and expressed that he thought all the lanes would be full by then. I politely told him that everyone must watch the video the first time on the range. He then told his kids that "this is bull s***". As he walked towards the sitting area to watch the video I told him we do it for everyones safety. He then had a few other words to say, and was asked to leave. After they left, a young couple approached the counter and thanked me for asking him to leave, they also stated "he is one person, that does not need to own a gun", I could not agree more. I never said one word to either one of his kids, but you could tell they were embarrassed by their fathers actions. Nice example to show your kids. We have been in business for over 20 years, thanks to many prayers and my short safety video.

"Guest" if you happen to come across this post, I'm glad you found a range that you feel comfortable, because your not welcome in mine. Maybe you and some of the other people that have been asked to leave Calibers can car pool. 
I'll throw in a couple bucks for gas.

Safe shooting & driving
Kenny aka Barbarossa or Red Beard


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Interesting.
I wouldn't think that a safety video would be that much of an imposition. I thought this was normal ops for any range facility. If not a video, I always get a briefing of some sort and they tend to watch for a while to ensure you actually _do_ know what your doing. Heck, the local Go-kart track has a similar procedure.
You're better off without them as customers. They obviously have better things to do than worry about range safety


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Whoopee! A he said she said dust up with racial overtones! 
As they say, "He that has the gold (aka range) makes the rules."
Noone said life was fair, and if "Redbeard" and company are truly as bad as they are presented here, it WILL catch up with them. On the flip side, dealing with "the public" is bound to produce some bad experiences over time (and the newbie shooters are often uneducated when they show up). The mandatory safety video for first timers is a great idea. I personally would not want to attempt to run a shooting range. All those bullets, and so little control. Too stressful for Eli. 
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Pretty (Jan 25, 2011)

*Truth, Justice and the Calibers' Way*

*The comment with complaints of racism and mistreatment by the owner and professional staff at Calibers is absolutely preposterous. I have been in Calibers many times and have been treated only with kindness and the utmost respect. I have also been present when different ethnicities are represented and I assure you, NO person who enters that door has ever been mistreated due to their ethnicity.

I do not believe for one second this man is a doctor. First of all, a doctor would know the words, "trying and watching," end in a "g" or at least intelligent enough to use spell check. Also, of all the professions, I would think a doctor would understand how important safety is and sometimes there are policies and procedures we must follow, even if we think they are unimportant, to ensure our safety and the safety of those around us .

I watched the video and understood it perfectly as did others as young as 13. I do not understand how someone who has spent many years in school could have a problem comprehending the video or instructions on how to watch it. I just wonder what school he attended and exactly what kind of doctor could he be?

I would personally like to thank the owner and professional staff of Calibers for removing this man and his friends from the premises. I certainly would not want to be around this person who is so insecure he feels he must impersonate a doctor to gain approval and respect while telling blatant lies about someone who rejected him and would not tolerate his defiant behavior. Can you imagine this person in the same room with you while holding a gun?!?!?

Thank you, Calibers, for caring enough about your customers to protect them. *


----------



## Sheepdog29 (Feb 27, 2011)

*No way!*

I have been a North Carolina resident for all of about six months and I have gone to Calibers somewhere around five times and I have always been treated with courtesy and respect! If there are people think that the workers at Calibers are less than professional, I would invite them to any gun range in Metro Detroit. You talk about disrespect&#8230; you almost feel like you should have an invitation to shoot there. I once had a guy from behind the counter grab my ammo and inspect all 100 rounds (then dropping most of them) before I could enter the range. THAT was rude! No, I have never been treated poorly at Calibers, nor have I witnessed it - I am happy to give these people my business!


----------



## BarkingMad (Mar 22, 2011)

*Not my experience*

After a relatively unpleasant experience with a gun range much closer to my home, I decided to give Calibers a try. It was nothing like the reviews I've read. The staff was courteous and helpful. It was a little crowded, but things moved along swiftly. After watching the safety video, I waited no more than ten minutes for a lane. I had a great time and have no problem making the 40 mile drive to shoot there. Thanks for keeping the bad apples out of your barrel. You have my business.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

I have not been to Calibers, but a 10 min. video does not seem like a big problem. I was at a range outside of Raleigh and their safety class was a 2 hour sit down class and tour before you could shoot on the range. This was mandatory, it did not matter if you were head of the FBI. There was a schedule of when the classes were, mostly on Sunday afternoons, and people were waiting in line for the class. You could not just come in and watch a video and then shoot. My hat is off to you that understand safety is more important than a dollar. The most dangerous people are the ones that already know everything


----------



## p85 (Oct 22, 2007)

like Kenny said, there are two sides to every story. I am a semi regular to Calibers and can attest to the fact that Calibers is a great place to visit. Their knowledge of firearms and laws is second to none. like any business, there are good interactions and there are are less than good ones between customers and staff. not everyone that enters their shop is there for the right reasons. 
I remember one time I went there to shoot a few paper targets (about a 15 minute drive from my house) and realized that I had forgotten my wallet (something I never do). Kenny set me up with ammo and targets and I enjoyed a little range time anyways. I paid him on my next visit. 
I am sure this is not a regular practice, but I appreciated it. 
thanks Carl, Kenny and Manny for everything.


----------



## Griff (Apr 17, 2011)

Like P85, I had a similar experience except I had forgotten my wallet only in my car and Kenny told me that I need not worry about it and just hit them up the next time I was in. In addition I recently went to the range with a new shooter who was not handling his firearm in a safe manner. I did not witness the mishandling, but the staff at Calibers were quick on the scene and handled the situation professionally. Nothing but positive things to say about this range.


----------



## excanuck (Jul 5, 2011)

As a newbie to Calibers my decision to join was primarily based on the importance of safety at your facility. I am glad you enforce the rule to watch the video. I think it should be expanded that everyone should have to watch it upon membership renewal! I depend on everyone's common sense when I walk into that facility and if someone feels they know it all, they usually don't. Keep it up guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I too am a newbie to Calibers, having been going there for a few months now. Every time time that I have been there, the staff has been nothing but courteous and respectful. After witnessing how they interact with their customers, I can absolutely confirm Pretty's statement above that, "nobody has ever been mistreated because of their ethnicity." The staff is highly knowledgeable and focused on safety and education. The first time I came in with an out of state relative, we watched the video. I found it to be highly instructive. The following weekend, I came back with my wife. As it was her first time, she needed to watch the video and I watched it again and learned from it again. 

When a new customer enters the premises, the Caliber's staff has a responsibility to determine whether or not you are mature enough to safely handle a firearm. How you respond to the rules and the video requirement tells them a lot about you. To put it bluntly, if you are too much of a know it all, and in too much of a hurry to spend a few minutes on safety training, I don't want you shooting anywhere near me.


----------

